# rele electromecanico pegado



## jmontes91 (Feb 18, 2010)

he montado un circuito el cual acciona una electrocerradura a 12vac, mediante mando a distancia y un receptor con salida a rele. la intensidad max de este rele es de 1 amperio, el cual acciona a su vez a otro rele de 12 vac con el que acciono la electrocerradura. el problema que tengo es que al cabo de varias maniobras se queda el rele del receptor pegado.  Corto la alimentacion del circuito y vuelvo a aconectarlo e inmediantamente vuelve a funcionar.
porque creeis que sucede esto . 
por favor echarme una mano, muchas gracias colegas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2010)

jmontes91 dijo:


> porque creeis que sucede esto .



Por que seguro que hay un problema en el diseño del receptor. Lo más probable es que se esté introduciendo ruido en la lógica que controla el relé, pero sin conocer el modelo o al menos ver una foto, poco más puede decirse.
Tendrás que controlar que los diodos de bloqueo de sobretensiones en los excitadores de los relés estén funcionando correctamente, que la alimentación esté en condiciones, y otro ciento de cosas que sería largo describir acá.


----------



## jmontes91 (Feb 18, 2010)

gracias por responderme tan pronto. te comento que el receptor no lo he montado yo, es un receptor que comercializa un fabricante de automatismos para puertas de garaje
crees que colocando un filtro en la entrada de alimentacion tendra efecto
gracias de nuevo


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 18, 2010)

Y si mides sobre la bobina esta con tension? o solo los contactos quedan pegados?


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2010)

paremos la mano...a lso electronicos les gusta meter la mano.

asi hacen lio.

estas seguro que es el rele de 1 amper de la placa que compraste receptora??
es nueva??
si estas seguro y es nueva no toques y anda a que te la cambien por que es adentro de esa placa el drama..

sino tenes suerte , segui los consejos que justo se mentieron a ayudarte "capos" .


----------



## jmontes91 (Feb 21, 2010)

no, los terminales de la bobina no tienen tension


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 21, 2010)

Sacale el plastico al rele y fijate si estan magnetizados.. otra cosa no se me ocurre.. si estan pegados por chispa.. es otra cosa..


----------



## jmontes91 (Feb 21, 2010)

muchas gracias le echare un vistazo


----------

